# MDD G4 booting OS 9



## fraidso (Jul 5, 2005)

I have just bought a second hand Dual 867 G4 with Mirrored Drive Doors. Its works perfectly except for the fact that I CAN'T GET IT TO BOOT IN OS 9!!!! I have now even tried wiping the whole drive (an 80gig in 2 partitions) making sure I checked the "install OS 9 drivers" box when I did this. It wont boot from an OS 9 CD or anything. I'm guessing I may need to get the original MDD OS 9 CD. Anyone know where I can get it from. Apple sy they can't help me. PLEEEAAASE HELP!!!


----------



## Tommo (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe it won't boot OS9. All macs have booted exclusively to OSX for quite a while now and they have firmware which prevents them from booting to earlier versions of the OS.


----------



## fraidso (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah but I'm 99% certain the MDD G4 was the last Mac that could boot OS 9


----------



## albloom (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh, it'll boot into OS9. At least my G4 867DP MDD does, and
I doubt I'm unique.

Two ways to install: Get the original install discs that came with
that G4 and install Classic from the "restore" CDs. Find a 9.2.2
installer that'll boot the G4 (I found an iMac "Mac OS9 Install"
CD on eBay for $40 (Mac OS Version 9.2.2, CD Version 2.0,
691-4008-A) that works fine).


----------



## fraidso (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah I've been looking on Ebay- but nothing. So you reckon thats the problem- its gotta be a specific disc?


----------



## Jeffo (Jul 5, 2005)

I had troubles with booting my dual 867 into 9, but i know that this generation machine was right about the timeframe that they stopped allowing them to boot in 9.  if memory serves me correctly there was some models of them that would and some that would not.  it had to do with the BootROM on the computer.  also make sure it is 9.1 or newer that you are installing.  it definately would not work with 9.04 or lower.


----------



## bobw (Jul 5, 2005)

You need OS 9.2.2 for that machine, I don't think it will boot with anything earlier.


----------



## fraidso (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah I've got a 9.2.2 boot CD but it just wont boot. I am sure it is possible with the machine though.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 6, 2005)

If you've got a FireWire 800 port on that machine, then you cannot boot into OS 9.

Otherwise, you may need to obtain the original Software Restore CD for that particular model -- retail versions of OS 9 as well as versions for other computers will probably not boot that machine.



> These computers are supported by the version of Mac OS included with the computer when it was purchased; retail copies of Mac OS with the same (or earlier) version number may not include the system software components necessary to start up these models. These computers are also supported by all subsequent versions of Mac OS.


http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25114

Might I recommend OS X unless you've got a pressing need for OS 9?


----------



## fraidso (Jul 7, 2005)

I have OS X, obviously. But I have an extremely pressing need for OS 9. I'll keep working on it. Thanks for you're help.


----------



## fraidso (Jul 11, 2005)

Still having no luck with this guys!! Any other ideas are very much appreciated


----------



## albloom (Jul 11, 2005)

I counsel patience, Dan. All good comes to he who waits.


----------



## fraidso (Jul 11, 2005)

Indeed they do, Al. Indeed they do. Looking forward to recieving that CD. Lets pray it sorts this out!!! Thanks again!


----------



## disk_first_aid (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi There, 
Have you tried holding down the Command-Option-Shift-Delete keys, while 'Booting', with of course, the OS 9.2.2 CD in the appropriate drive?
I suggest this, because this set of keystrokes will force your Mac to bypass your Primary Startup Volume and make it seek and alternative Startup Volume, such as a CD (your 9.2.2 one), or an external Hard Drive.
Hope this assists you,
Cheers


----------



## albloom (Aug 6, 2005)

Fraidso didn't say, but he now has an install CD that solved his problem.


----------



## disk_first_aid (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you for that reply albloom,
Cheers


----------

